# Win A Jumping Spider - Be Kind to Spiders Week Jumping Spider Giveaway



## SpiritHalloween.com (May 29, 2009)

Do you love spiders? Are you kind to them all year round? 

Would you like a Jumping Spider of your own? 
Click here to enter! http://bit.ly/BKTSWS ​


Your chance to win one of the most sought after 
Halloween animatronics!


Sweepstakes startsApril 01, 2013 00:01
Sweepstakes endsApril 07, 2013 23:59​


----------

